# HGVC waikoloa resort vacation



## benjaminb13 (May 4, 2008)

My family of 4 will be leaving for a 2 week vacation to HGVC waikoloa resort.
Boy, airfares are a killer!
Well be staying in a 2 bedroom plus unit.
I have read in an earlier posts to book a unit farther from the swimming pool as it gets too noisy.
are these the units in bldg 16 and 19?- I also heard there was construction going on near these buildings.
also, Is  a ground floor unit the best bet? 
Thanks


----------



## nonutrix (May 4, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> My family of 4 will be leaving for a 2 week vacation to HGVC waikoloa resort.
> Boy, airfares are a killer!
> Well be staying in a 2 bedroom plus unit.
> I have read in an earlier posts to book a unit farther from the swimming pool as it gets too noisy.
> ...



If you can't see this map, PM me and I'll e-mail a copy to you.  

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii82/nonutrix/HGVCWaikoloamap.jpg

Here's another one with more detail:

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii82/nonutrix/HGVCWaikoloaonly.jpg

The long and short of it is that there are no 'plus' units in buildings 1600 or 1700.  The plus units will be on the first or second floor of buildings 1400, 1500, 1800 and 1900. I personally prefer the second floor rather than the first.  BTW, the construction for Kingsland is well down the road and across Waikoloa Beach Dr. which you can see on the map.  You shouldn't have any trouble with this.  As you can see by the plan to be away from the pool, go for buildings 1400 or 1900.

I hope you like Waikoloa as much as we do.  Have fun!

I hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## Bill4728 (May 4, 2008)

The construction noise seem to be from private construction next to the 1900 bldg.  So I go for 1400.  

PS  IMHO, The 1500, 1800 & 1900 bldg would be ok as long as you were not on the ends facing the noise.


PSS   What a great map to the two resorts THanks http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii82/nonutrix/HGVCWaikoloamap.jpg


----------



## hsintang (May 8, 2008)

Just came back from HGVC Waikoloa.  We stayed at 1421, which is a premium unit on the second floor, no unit above us (it's a 3 floor building, however, the end unit only has 2 floors).  The sales office and model units are in building 1400 which makes it a little bit busy in the morning, but very quiet at night.  I personally like it a lot.  We took a tour during our stay.  According to the sales, the differences in the premium vs. standard are the high ceiling, Jaccuzi, view (no ocean view at this location anyway)...

BTW, There is a rice cooker in the unit!


----------

